# Trojaner im neuen Runes of Magic- Patch



## Ferolin (18. März 2010)

Ich wollte nach einiger Abstinenz
mal wieder ne Runde RoM Zocken und musste mir demnach den neuen Patch Laden
(Ich glaub es war 2.3.6.2049) und  mein virenscanner
erkannte den Trojaner TR/Dropper.Gen in einer
datei des Battlegrounds Colliseum (oder so ähnlich. Sry, hab gleich alles abgebrochen
und es auch nicht wieder versucht). Wollte nur wissen, ob noch andere das Problem haben
und mich über Tipps oder Lösungsvorschläge freuen. Ich hab schon aus einigen Seiten geschaut und
die Trojaner entfernt, aber es kann ja nicht sein, dass ich jetzt nicht zocken kann, weil sich nen 
Virus in den Patch gemogelt hat.

MfG Patrick aka. Ferolin


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (18. März 2010)

Wenn du es übern Client lädst solltest dir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen.
Aber falls du lieber Vorsichtig sein willst , dann Installier ganz RoM neu.

MFG DaRkHeLLBoY95


----------



## Vitany2910 (18. März 2010)

hatte heute das selbe. habs abgebrochen und eine mail mit scrren an den support geschickt... ich warte jetzt ab, was die sagen...


----------



## bullride (18. März 2010)

nur weil dein virusprogramm es als trojanner erkennt heist es lange ned das einer is gibt massig spiele wo die virusprogramme trojanner drin finden selbst einige windows programme haben angeblich trojanner drin aber naja, vllt mal mit nem anderen virusprogramm scannen wenn evtl noch eins hast.


----------



## Tikume (18. März 2010)

AntiVir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (18. März 2010)

Wie sie alle zu 100% dem Virenscanner vertrauen.
Es ist doch seehr unwahrscheinlich, das ein ROM Patch (sofern man diesen übern Client bezieht) mit einem Trojaner/Virus whatever versehen ist.
Wie einer hier schon sagte, schlagen Virenscanner bei sehr vielen sachen, wo man zu 100% sicher sein kann das es sauber ist alarm.


----------



## Eox (18. März 2010)

Naja aber man kann heute nicht vorsichtig genug sein.
Wenn schon der Authenikator (oder wie der heißt) von WoW ausgetrickst wurde, kann es ja sein,
dass ein Virus oder änliches die URL wo RoM sich die patches zieht, verändert hat.

Das ist wie wenn man die Hosts Datei (google.de wenn ihr wissen wollt was das ist) verändert.
Dann kann es auch sein das wenn man z.B. google.de eingibt, auf buffed.de (XD) kommt wenn man 
dort die ensprechende Zeile dran hängt.


----------



## skyline930 (18. März 2010)

Ferolin schrieb:


> und mein virenscanner erkannte den Trojaner TR/Dropper.Gen



Generic! Das heißt die Datei macht etwas virus*ähnliches*, in diesem Fall wie ein Dropper. Und das ein Patch Dateien auf deiner Festplatte speichert ist wohl zu erwarten oder? ..


----------



## Tikume (18. März 2010)

Dann hast Du den Virus schon aufm Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferolin (18. März 2010)

> Generic! Das heißt die Datei macht etwas virus*ähnliches*, in diesem Fall wie ein Dropper. Und das ein Patch Dateien auf deiner Festplatte speichert ist wohl zu erwarten oder? ..





> Wie sie alle zu 100% dem Virenscanner vertrauen.
> Es ist doch seehr unwahrscheinlich, das ein ROM Patch (sofern man diesen übern Client bezieht) mit einem Trojaner/Virus whatever versehen ist.
> Wie einer hier schon sagte, schlagen Virenscanner bei sehr vielen sachen, wo man zu 100% sicher sein kann das es sauber ist alarm.



Ich hab nicht so die ahnung von Viren und so auch keine Ahnung, was gefährlich ist und was nicht. War nur so überrascht, da ich das erste mal bei einem Patch alamiert wurde.



> AntiVir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja es ist noch AntiVir (nen neues Programm ist schon seit ner Woche unterwegs :-/ ) 



> Wenn du es übern Client lädst solltest dir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen.
> Aber falls du lieber Vorsichtig sein willst , dann Installier ganz RoM neu.
> 
> MFG DaRkHeLLBoY95



Ich hatte es bereits neu installiert, das Problem trat nur eben bei dem Patch auf und 
ich hab natürlich über den Client geladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die ganzen Antworten und ich schau mal, ob der neue Scanner besser ist^^
Installier RoM jetzt mal so und dann schaun wa mal. 

Viel Spass, Patrick aka. Ferolin


----------



## Igoar85 (19. März 2010)

Ich benutze "Microsoft Security Essentials" und habe keine viren/trojaner meldung bekommen. Also geh ich davon aus, das es ein fehl alarm war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gabal (1. April 2010)

Ja ich stimme voll und ganz zu. 

Nach einer Weile Abszinenz auch bei mir das gleiche Spiel. 

Hab dann mal im ROM Forum geschaut und siehe da, 
es gibt noch weitere mit dem gleichen Problem. 

http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.php?t=191182&highlight=trojaner&page=4

Hier wird auch deutlich gemacht wo genau der Fehler liegt. 

Dateien mit Doppelendungen sind grenzwertig und werden
in der Regel von Antivirenprogrammen als Malware erkannt. 

Gratz Runewaker.


----------



## Diaboli (1. April 2010)

Hi, Virenscanner beim update aus schalten danach kannst ihn wieder aktivieren, ist leider ein Fehlalarm den ein paar Scanner auslösen. 
Solange du das update über den Client lädst ist es in Ordnung. 
Leider gibt es im Moment keine andere Alternative.


----------



## Moe91 (1. April 2010)

Hey, mein Virenscanner hat auch angeschlagen und das gleiche ausgespuckt. Erst habe ich auf 'Löschen' geklickt wie fast immer, aber habe dann nochmal gepatcht und auf 'Ignorieren' geklickt. Dann lief alles wie am Schnürchen. Aber AntiVir macht sowas ja öfter. Hat eben auch so seine macken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharqaas (1. April 2010)

Ferolin schrieb:


> Ich wollte nach einiger Abstinenz
> mal wieder ne Runde RoM Zocken und musste mir demnach den neuen Patch Laden
> (Ich glaub es war 2.3.6.2049) und mein virenscanner
> erkannte den Trojaner TR/Dropper.Gen in einer
> ...



Du benutzt bestimmt AntiVir und da ist die Meldung TR/Dropper.Gen eine bekannte Falschmeldung. AntiVir ist nunmal der letzte Müll und die Falschmeldung gibt es schon seit Jahren. Meine Urlaubsfotos hatten auch bei AntiVir den TR/Dropper.Gen.


----------

